

Microsoft Windows XP Dies June 30, As Planned - thomas
http://osnews.com/story/19572/Microsoft_Windows_XP_Dies_June_30_As_Planned

======
ilamont
This article fails to note that Microsoft is actually extending the sale of XP
to OEMs producting certain types of budget PCs:

[http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/03/microsoft-
extends...](http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/03/microsoft-extends-xp-
through-2010-ultra-low-cost-laptops)

Potentially, this means XP will still be found in new PCs until 2010.

------
ardit33
I am making backup for my bootleged XP right now. I know it is popular to bash
MS, but XP Sp2 is pretty good OS. Vista is an god aweful overbloated OS, the
number one reason I might want to think switching to a Mac or Linux on my next
rig.

------
henning
Though its lifespan is coming to an end, it will live on in the nightmares and
therapy sessions of millions for years to come.

~~~
pchristensen
XP has been the best Windows product _by far_. In the very few times I've had
a problem with it, I just think back to the extremely regular, much worse
problems that '95, '98, and '00 had. Or compared to what people say about
Vista.

~~~
henning
Obviously I was being facetious. I use XP every day of the week.

It requires a lot of additional software installations and tweaking to be a
productive environment, though.

~~~
pchristensen
Doesn't every OS? (I know every time I've tried Linux I've had to add stuff,
haven't use a Mac since 1990)

------
graywh
Will this mean the end of those annoying security updates and the nagging
reminders to install them? Excellent.

------
Tichy
I wonder what my copy will fetch on ebay after that date. (edit: legal copy,
original CD)

